# Logiciels gadgets...



## maldoror (29 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu hier un message sur ce forum, mais je ne sais plus dans quelle partie et je n'arrive pas a mettre la main dessus. Or ce message m'interessait au plus haut point : un des experts mac du forum y faisait une liste impressionante de tous les freeware sympas a installer quand on vient de switcher (ce qui va etre le cas pour moi demain j'espere) ; c'etait en reponse a qq1 qui disait qu'il n'existait pas de logiciels gratuits ou peu onereux sur mac... J'espere que toutes ces infos donneront l'idée a cette personne (ou a une autre) de me redonner une liste de quelques logiciels sympas, je pense notamment e konfabulator qui est le seul que j'ai retenu... 
A plus et merci d'avance.


----------



## Spyro (29 Avril 2004)

Ben euh y a toujours le sujet : Utilitaires pour Mac Os X... 

Sinon pense à la _fonction de recherche_ en bas de la page du forum logiciels


----------



## maldoror (29 Avril 2004)

merci a toi... Je viens d'essayer avec la recherche en bas d epage (je pensais que ca marchait pas comme le signet recherche en haut d epage ne marche pas) et j'ai trouvé le message que j'avais lu hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci aussi pour le lien...
Vivement demain, j'ai deja des idees de widgets et d'icones a installer alors que je l'ai meme pas encore mon ibook


----------



## Goulven (30 Avril 2004)

Et quelle est l'adresse du message que tu as retrouvé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On est tous un peu feignasse, alors je suis preneur de tes trouvailles!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (30 Avril 2004)

Bienvenue du bon côté de la force !!! Sois un lecteur assidu de MacGé, ainsi tu apprendras beaucoup


----------



## maldoror (1 Mai 2004)

Merci magnus, tu sais j'ai deja pas mal profité du forum (lecture attentive, demande de conseils...)

Ca c l'adresse que j'ai retrouvé pour les fainéants comme goulven, mais je pense que ca n'apprend pas grand chose a part aux tres grands debutants comme moi. Enfin ca commence a aller mieux deja, vive le switch


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Mai 2004)

Consulte surtout  une page de liens : les indipensables sont "à l'école du Mac" et "osxfacile" !


----------



## Delgesu (17 Juillet 2004)

Connaissez-vous une application qui permette de suivre les cours de la bourse sur le net en permanence? 
merci


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

As tu fait une recherche sur les forums ?


----------



## ice (18 Juillet 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez-vous une application qui permette de suivre les cours de la bourse sur le net en permanence?
> merci


 Salut,
 Je ne suis pas très sûr mais je crois que "Konfabulator" le fais. Est-ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Delgesu (18 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu fait une recherche sur les forums ?




J'ai tapé "bourse" mais il y avait trop de résultats.


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Si je reformule ta phrase, c'est : je suis fainéant, cherchez à ma place


----------



## Balooners (18 Juillet 2004)

Bon moi je vais être gentils... 

Alors tu peux utiliser ShortLinker qui propose pleins d'infos même autre que la bourse.
Sinon il y a aussi Konfabulator avec un  Widget normalement intégré qui est Stock Tiker. Si il n'y est pas dedans contact moi, car il n'est plus dans la liste de tous les Widgets.

@+


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Le problème est que, ce l'on trouve, n'est concerné que par les bourses us !
Et non paramétrable avec les bourses de l'UE !...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon mini, les premiers pas se passent bien. Et je commence à me poser des quesions : quels sont les logiciels que l'on voit souvent sur les screenshots et qui indiquent le temps, qui font apparaitre une petite image de l'album en cours de lecture sur itunes ? 

Merci

PS : je n'oublie pas les photos, promis c'est pour demain soir !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

http://www.konfabulator.com/  ???


----------



## gibet_b (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.konfabulator.com/  ???



C'est tout à fait ca en ce qui concerne le logiciel de météo, 1000 merci. Existe-t-il un site qui regroupe ce type de logiciel, a priori apellé widget (me trompes-je ?) ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

moultes widgets sont répertoriés sur le site de konfab'ulator sinon essaie www.versiontracker.com en tapant "widget"


----------



## gibet_b (16 Avril 2005)

Oui c'est ce que je viens de dire. Pardon pour la question, je n'avais pas installé le logiciel avant de poser ma question. Merci encore.

Si j'ai bien compris, Tiger va en proposer quelques uns par défaut, c ca ?


----------



## Pitt (16 Avril 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, Tiger va en proposer quelques uns par défaut, c ca ?



J?adore (ais) konfabulator (mais c?est payant et ça prend pas mal de ressources).

Tiger va proposer dashboard :love:, intégré d'origine à l'OS...

 A mon humble avis, si tu comptes évoluer rapidement vers Tiger, pas la peine de t?embêter avec konfabulator si tu adoptes la même méthode que moi : Tester et éliminer le minimum de softs. On ne sait jamais ce qui traîne sur le disque après suppression d?un programme.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

Oui plus ou moins 14, mais ca va augmenter très vite ensuite. La différence entre les deux c'est que dashboard quand il s'active passe complètement en premier plan en recouvrant le reste, sinon il disparait, alors qu'avec konfabulator tu peux demander qu'un widget soit toujours visible.


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

En lisant  la FAQ de "Logiciels" on trouve :

Konfabulator et ses Widgets.... 

Application Enhancer et ses haxies...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Avril 2005)

Pitt a dit:
			
		

> J?adore (ais) konfabulator (mais c?est payant et ça prend pas mal de ressources).



Payant ? Je l'ai téléchargé gratuitement, et je n'ai vu aucun message me disant que c'était un shareware, ni un compteur de temps me disant combien de jours il me restait. J'ai loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## minime (17 Avril 2005)

Pendant le montage de l'image disque contenant le logiciel apparait une fenêtre présentant les termes et conditions.



> For evaluation, the license is granted, and is time-limited.
> For registered release you have to pay a license fee, by following instructions prompted by the program.


----------

